# Lady Luna Shadowsong, Priestess of Elune and Defender of Innocents from Monsters unde



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

Also called Luna, or Cat at home  

We took Luna in at about 8 weeks of age and she was a tiny scrap of a kitten then. 



Mum was a short-legged Munchkin (Luna is long-legged) and Dad was a 
Ragamuffin. 

She's smart and fearless and is definately going to tell you exactly what she wants and what she thinks of you. Super cuddly only with me in the morning when I get up, practically ignores me for the rest of the day. Unless the whole family goes out, then we get an earful from her when we get home for having left her alone. 

_Photos have been removed because they exceed the forum limit of 600 x 800 pixels._





Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Awww.....she's gorgeous.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Haven't seen the pictures but she sounds gorgeous.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, could you post smaller pics? We'd love to see her!


----------



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

Oops I forgot to resize the pics! 

Luna on the day we took her home:









Acting all cute to make sure she wormed her way into everyone's hearts to cement her position in the home:









Luna still has a thing about boxes  









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, what a gorgeous cat! :luv 

How old is she now? I'm wondering how long it took for that beautiful floofy tail to begin to show.


----------



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

spirite said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous cat! :luv
> 
> How old is she now? I'm wondering how long it took for that beautiful floofy tail to begin to show.


She's about 4 months old now, her birthday is 9 June. She started fluffing out a couple of weeks ago. Thankfully the floofy fur hasn't been accompanied by shedding (yet!), it's still just a couple of stray cat hairs here and there. She gets a light brushing every night. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Love that long hair and dilute coat. Something about full on calicos and torties I have never liked, but dilutes are usually gorgeous.


----------



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

Post-bath! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That expression is precious! "What? You want to take my pic *now*? But I'm not ready!" What a cutie.


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

OMG, She's so adorable. Am in love.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

She is too cute.


----------

